# Chicken sauce



## johnnyreb (Jul 14, 2006)

here is the sauce recipe i use for ribs and chicken

i call it chicken sauce  8) 


Chicken Sauce



2 bottles kraft original
2 24 oz bottles ketchup
2 tbs mustard
16 oz brown sugar
2 tbs worcesteshire sauce
2 tbs liquid smoke


----------

